# 2017 Chevrolet Bolt Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

​



> *Don’t let the popularity of the Tesla Model S fool you: Electric vehicles aren’t selling as well as perhaps they should be.*
> 
> In fact, less than one percent of the nearly 18 million cars, trucks and sport utilities bought by Americans last year were electric. It’s not all bad news on the EV front, though, and optimists will be quick to note the progress they have made in their short history on the market. After all, sales of battery electric vehicles have continued to climb steadily, hitting nearly 160,000 in 2016, or the same number of vehicles sold by Acura last year. Regardless, proponents of electric propulsion are still waiting for EVs to carve out a more significant share of the market. And perhaps the biggest obstacle in the way is price.
> 
> Get past range anxiety and long charging times, and the astronomical upfront cost of EV ownership is no doubt keeping plenty of potential buyers away. Yet in an ironic twist — and one that’s akin to the issue of the chicken or the egg — those prices are likely to remain high until more buyers opt for EVs. Automakers know this all too well, and a handful are working on electrified solutions that fit the needs — and budgets — of the masses. And the first of this new class of relatively affordable, everyday-friendly EVs to hit the market is the 2017 Chevrolet Bolt.


Read more about the 2017 Chevrolet Bolt Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I posted a thread on the new Bolt currently being sold in Los Angeles, no one cared. I'd buy a Bolt today if I had a place to plug it in AND if I would qualify for the $7500 tax credit which I wouldn't:wave:


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Why don't you qualify?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

its a syn said:


> Why don't you qualify?


It's non-refundable credit. Meaning, you won't get full value unless you owe at least $7500 in Federal taxes.

He qualifies, but apparently only pays $1200 in fed taxes, so for him it would be a "$1200 credit", not the advertised price.

Depending on how many deductions you have, it's not too hard to fall under $7500 in tax liability.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Can it be carried over to the next year?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh, and another thing. Since the Bolt starts at $37,495 and the Cruze is at $21,825 for a LT - that's a big price difference. Even with the $7,500 (non-refundable) tax credit.

If gas shot up to $3.50/gal, that's 65,000 miles worth of city driving. And that's not including the cost of electricity to charge it. 

It seems like this is a "something that brings you joy" kind of decision - not a economic one.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Can it be carried over to the next year?


From what I'm reading - no. (Standard disclaimers apply - consult a tax expert.)


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> It's non-refundable credit. Meaning, you won't get full value unless you owe at least $7500 in Federal taxes.
> 
> He qualifies, but apparently only pays $1200 in fed taxes, so for him it would be a "$1200 credit", not the advertised price.
> 
> Depending on how many deductions you have, it's not too hard to fall under $7500 in tax liability.


Interesting. Wonder how many people bought a E car thinking full tax credit and then...WTH


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Camcruse said:


> Interesting. Wonder how many people bought a E car thinking full tax credit and then...WTH


Some. Crunching some tax numbers, you'd have to be have a least $46,900 (single)/$56,200 (joint) taxable income on Form 1040 Line 43. Using standard deductions and no children, that's $57,250 (single)/$76,900 (joint) Adjusted Gross Income (Line 37) to take FULL advantage of this credit. Of course, that's just the standard. 

That doesn't seem terribly unreasonable for someone buying a brand-new nearly $40,000 car. Of course, falling short just means you can't take all of it. I'd expect most people could use most of it. If your AGI is 46,750 (single)/ $60,200 (joint), that's a $5000 credit.

I'm more bothered by the price premium for a E car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't seen this at an auto show yet, how much different is this than the EV Spark? The fun factor of the EV spark was it's instant tq was crazy.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe if the car is leased the $7500 goes to the leasing company which get's worked into the consumers lease payments. 

With new technology such as the BOLT and even the VOLT, I think the economics are better to lease, and at the end of the lease buy out the car if you really want to own it. 

I'm typically 100% against leases due to mileage, but I've seen some GEN1 Volts a few years ago have $199 lease promotions. That's about $2500 per year out of pocket. I bought the Cruze new, and while I got some discounts back in 2012, it's still running about $2100 per year based on depreciation using KBB trade in value.

I've been watching the BOLT fairly closely. There's a owner on "youtube" by the handle of News Coulomb who has done several video's on it. Nice car, but even in Southern California he is having problems with DC Charging.

2017 will be the year of EV car deals. Especially if Musk gets the Model 3 released. BOLT, VOLT, Model 3, and I think there were a few others that were trying an EV. 

I know a person who had a Ford C-Max plug in as a company car. It seems like Ford's electrics are a little behind that of GM, and Tesla if you have the $$.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

*"Don’t let the popularity of the Tesla Model S fool you: Electric vehicles aren’t selling as well as perhaps they should be.

In fact, less than one percent of the nearly 18 million cars, trucks and sport utilities bought by Americans last year were electric."
*
My biggest concern is the longevity. But the trend for every manufacturer these days is to make cars throw away. Planned obsolescence.

Glad to see GM made the bolt blend in along with the volt. Have a niece and her husband who both bought volts and they have been pretty happy with them.

Anybody check out the latest sonic premiere hatchback? Can be had with a manual and looks like it would be a fun car. I like the new look.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea serviceability by anyone other than a dealer service department has me concerned, not to mention the three year value of most EV's is about 35% of MSRP. For every $10,000 MSRP it's worth $3,500 after 3 years. 

Often wondered who buy's EV's off lease. Seems like a very limited market.

3 year old Nissan Leafs are selling for around $5,000 to $7,000. It's a pretty good sized car, but with no range extender, and only 90-100 miles per charge, it's use is limited to a in town car. I think the Cruze 1.4L is bad with heat in the winter. I can only imagine an EV. Even with the heated seats and steering wheel.

Almost requires you have access to another ICE (Internal Combustion Engine) car for road trips.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> Yea serviceability by anyone other than a dealer service department has me concerned, not to mention the three year value of most EV's is about 35% of MSRP.


Maybe due to concerns about battery life. Although, I'd think the Prius would be old enough to give some people confidence.

But where to get it serviced for a reasonable price after the B2B has expired could be a issue as well.

However, at 35% off the Bolt's price, that's still $2500 more than a new Cruze. So I'm thinking that it may be that used E car buyers are more interested in the economics of getting from point A to point B than making an impression.


----------

